# horsey hayfever... any remedies?



## wench (14 May 2008)

I think my horse may have hayfever, as he has a bit of a snotty nose.

Is there anything i can give him myself to see if it helps before i get the vet out


----------



## Boxers (14 May 2008)

Glad you asked that - my daughter's pony has a runny nose too.  I shall look forward to the replies


----------



## Boysy (14 May 2008)

You can use human Piriton which can take a while to work and can work out expensive if you have to use them daily, average dose for daily hayfever could be up to 10 tablets a day....... or Equus Health do Pollen tablets which work almost immediately, cost £4.95 and last about 2 mths at 1-2 tabs a day.


----------



## laura_1983 (14 May 2008)

iv put a couple of posts on today about this, piriton is what im thinking of trying, horse on yard where i work was on it last year and someone on here advised it too, chemists 4 u have a deal on just now, 500 tablets for £8.99!

im just debating over how much to use, yard horse is 15hh medium weight cob type and was on 8-10 a day so im thinking along lines of 4 or 5 for my 13hh light weight pony, person on here who advised it (in vet bit) said alot more than that though so suppose it depends on how bad the syptoms are.


----------



## EmilyS (14 May 2008)

My vet has just suggested 3 tablets twice a day for my 13hh 400kg pony? Does that help?

My vet also suggested seaweed supplement which i have just bought at £5 for 2 months supply.


----------



## wench (14 May 2008)

does any one know where i can these equus health pollen tablets online?


----------



## Boysy (14 May 2008)

Equus Health don't do online purchases, you have to find a stockist near you to get them in for you if they don't already stock the tablets, heres the website http://www.equushealth.org.uk/

There is also a seller on Ebay that does them but obviously you'd have to pay postage and the tablets are around £1 dearer as well....


----------



## laura_1983 (15 May 2008)

thanks emilys, that sounds about right!!


----------



## Scarlett (15 May 2008)

i use human nasal spray on my horse who gets runny noses, sneezes and headshakes under trees, 2 squirts a day up each nostril and its definately making him more comfortable...! Spray is just Tescos own brand.


----------

